# Furnace Issue After Sanding Drywall



## libero99 (Mar 24, 2007)

I finished my basement including drywalling, taping, mudding and sanding. After sanding (yesterday), I noticed that my furnace intermittently turns off and then on again. I've changed the furnace filter once but am wondering of there is anything else I should be doing to rectify this issue. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!

FYI .... I can turn the main power to the furnace off and then on again to start it.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Have all the dust cleaned from the burners etc with compressed air and the unit properly cleaned by a Pro.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

If you have ac you more than likely got a lot of dust in the inside coil too. 


Anything is the blower wheel is probably caked with dry wall dust so the vanes need a good cleaning too.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Guess why they are not suppose to be used during construction.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Bac in 85 that Duomatic was a husky looking piece of engineering. Nice, but had a belt drive and it was rated at 90%.

Don't push beans for ac.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Every new house under construction where I am has "temporary heat" courtesy of that shiny new high efficiency furnas. As it was explained to me: no problema, thats why the guy has a warranty. we'll fix it if it breaks down. Usually get more than the basic year on a dust filled motor and then they are on their own. The Olsens were pretty good in their time but went bankrupt when they tried to go high efficient and had major heat exchanger problems/returns.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yuri they are still around in sarnia. Fedders or Haier puts their name on it.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The original name, just like Fedders got sold to someone else from what I heard. Not the same company.


----------



## libero99 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am having a professional come by to clean the furnace. I'll post the results.


----------

